# Por lo de



## Alexandra Rodríguez

Hola a todos una vez más ...
En el texto que estoy traduciendo sale la frase
"está preocupada *por lo de* su hermana"
Exactamente, cómo puedo decir "por lo de" en diferentes contextos???
es que "por o de" no me suena natural en portugués...


----------



## Tomby

Puede ser: "está preocupada pelo de sua irmã" = "está preocupada pelo que acontece à sua irmã".
Esperemos la opinión de otras personas.


----------



## Carfer

_'por causa de', 'por causa da sua irmã'._


----------



## Alexandra Rodríguez

Gracias por sus prontas respuestas,
Pero quisiera saber quizá en otros contextos...
por ejemplo, "Desde niña fui muy curiosa por lo de Dios..."
Aquí no me serviría_  por causa de ..._sería_  pelo de?  Pelo de _No traduce _Por el de???_   o estaría correcto decir _quanto ao de Deus??_


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

A propósito, esta es una duda que siempre tengo. Cuando preciso hablar en portugués acostumbo utilizar _pelo _como conjunción de la preposición "por" + "lo" objeto directo, pero entiendo que _pelo_ es la conjunción de la preposición "por" + "el" artículo determinado. Es correcto gramaticalmente el uso de _pelo (por + lo) _como para colocarlo por escrito o bien es una forma coloquial aceptada? 

Gracias,
Ivonne


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> A propósito, esta es una duda que siempre tengo. Cuando preciso hablar en portugués acostumbo utilizar _pelo _como conjunción de la preposición "por" + "lo" objeto directo, pero entiendo que _pelo_ es la conjunción de la preposición "por" + "el" artículo determinado. Es correcto gramaticalmente el uso de _pelo (por + lo) _como para colocarlo por escrito o bien es una forma coloquial aceptada?
> 
> Gracias,
> Ivonne


 
Creio que há aí uma confusão, que costuma atrapalhar quer os falantes de português quer os de espanhol quando falam a outra língua, entre o artigo definido _'o/el'_ e o pronome pessoal oblíquo _'o/lo'._ ''_Pelo_' é _'por+artigo_ _definido_'. É correctíssimo, qualquer que seja o registo. O vosso _'por lo'_ corresponde em português a_ 'por causa de'._


----------



## vf2000

Alexandra Rodríguez said:


> "está preocupada *por lo de* su hermana"


Há várias preposições que podem ir com o verbo "preocupar(-se)" 
Segundo o Aulete

3. Temeroso de que suceda algo negativo [+ (para) com, de (que); por; em : preocupado com o boletim: preocupado de que a festa seja um sucesso: preocupado pelas circunstâncias adversas: preocupado nos estudos]
[F.: Do lat. praeoccupatus,a,um. Ant. ger.: despreocupado]

Das opções possíveis, a que me sai mais naturalmente é
"está preocupada *com o (assunto/problema/tema) de* sua irmã"
"está preocupada *com o de* sua irmã"


----------



## Carfer

Alexandra Rodríguez said:


> Gracias por sus prontas respuestas,
> Pero quisiera saber quizá en otros contextos...
> por ejemplo, "Desde niña fui muy curiosa por lo de Dios..."
> Aquí no me serviría_ por causa de ..._sería_ pelo de? Pelo de _No traduce _Por el de???_ o estaría correcto decir _quanto ao de Deus??_


 
Não, aí não serviria. O uso mais comum, julgo eu, será _'Desde pequena que me interesso por tudo o que respeita a Deus'_ ou então, simplesmente, _'Desde pequena que me interesso por Deus'_

Cruzei-me com o post da vf, o que me sugere a seguinte questão:
"está preocupada *com o de* sua irmã"  Vocês dizem assim no Brasil? Diria que em Portugal é raríssimo.


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> ... O vosso _'por lo'_ corresponde em português a_ 'por causa de'._


Tem toda a razão!


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Creio que há aí uma confusão, que costuma atrapalhar quer os falantes de português quer os de espanhol quando falam a outra língua, entre o artigo definido _'o/el'_ e o pronome pessoal oblíquo _'o/lo'._ ''_Pelo_' é _'por+artigo_ _definido_'. É correctíssimo, qualquer que seja o registo. O vosso _'por lo'_ corresponde em português a_ 'por causa de'._



Creio que a confusão é outra: o fato de a diferença entre o artigo definido "el" e o artigo neutro "lo" não existir em português - para nós, é tudo "o":

El buen jugador -> O bom jogador 
Lo bueno en esa historia -> O bom nessa história

Na passagem do espanhol ao português, tanto "por lo" como "por el" resultam (podem resultar) na contração "pelo":

Por lo visto -> Pelo visto
Por el tono con que me habló -> Pelo tom com que falou comigo


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Creio que a confusão é outra: o fato de a diferença entre o artigo definido "el" e o artigo neutro "lo" não existir em português - para nós, é tudo "o":
> 
> El buen jugador -> O bom jogador
> Lo bueno en esa historia -> O bom nessa história
> 
> Na passagem do espanhol ao português, tanto "por lo" como "por el" resultam (podem resultar) na contração "pelo":
> 
> Por lo visto -> Pelo visto
> Por el tono con que me habló -> Pelo tom com que falou comigo


 
Sim, acho que tem razão. Deixei-me sugestionar pelo facto de a Ivone ter feito a pergunta especificamente em função do '_lo_' objecto directo. Em todo o caso, o '_lo_' em '_por lo de su hermana_' não é um artigo e não me parece que seja viável traduzir a frase em português por _'pelo da sua irmã',_ não vejo ninguém a falar assim, pelo menos em Portugal.
Os gramáticos lá saberão melhor por que o afirmam, mas sempre me fez confusão porque é que _'lo'_ substantivador de adjectivos há-de ser considerado neutro em espanhol e o '_o_' português há-de ser masculino quando desempenha a mesma função. Não poderia também ser considerado neutro? Ou a qualificação como neutro e masculino tem implícita alguma arbitrariedade? Bem... mas talvez isso não venha ao caso e não seja para aqui chamado.


----------



## anaczz

Sem um contexto anterior, "pelo de sua irmã" ou "com o da sua irmã" assim, isoladamente, não fazem sentido, também no Brasil . Com o que e pelo que de sua irmã?

O mais natural seria "Está preocupada com sua irmã" , mas "Está preocupada por causa da sua irmã" também fica bem.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Cruzei-me com o post da vf, o que me sugere a seguinte questão:
> "está preocupada com o de sua irmã" Vocês dizem assim no Brasil? Diria que em Portugal é raríssimo.



Acho que a VF se deixou contaminar pelo espanhol... Para mim essa frase não faz sentido em português.

VF, liga a tecla SAP!


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> o '_lo_' em '_por lo de su hermana_' não é um  artigo
> 
> 
> 
> Não me sobra domínio de gramática para que possa afirmá-lo com  segurança, mas me parece que esse "lo" é, sim, artigo - o tal do _artículo  definido neutro_ do espanhol. Foi essa percepção, inclusive, que  motivou meu post anterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> não me parece que seja viável traduzir a frase em português por _'pelo  da sua irmã'
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concordo inteiramente. Penso que a melhor forma de traduzi-la ao  português partiria do entendimento de que o artigo neutro está a referir-se,  nesse caso, a algo concreto e específico - não genérico, como na fórmula  "preocupada pela (com a) sua irmã"; algo a respeito de quê tanto o  emissor como o receptor estão informados, e que, portanto, não carece de  explicitação. As soluções em português podem ser várias, dependendo do  contexto e do registro da frase original. De todo modo,  não vejo como a tradução possa deixar de lançar mão de uma maior dose de  explicitação, recorrendo a algum substantivo (mais complementos) que  "preencha" a frase resultante. Por exemplo (num português mais informal  do Brasil): "*com essa história* da sua irmã"; "*com esse assunto  envolvendo* a sua irmã"; "*com o problema aí* da sua irmã"; "*com  essa coisa em que* a sua irmã *se meteu*".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sempre me fez confusão porque é que _'lo'_  substantivador de adjectivos há-de ser considerado neutro em espanhol e o  '_o_' português há-de ser masculino quando desempenha a mesma  função. Não poderia também ser considerado neutro? Ou a qualificação  como neutro e masculino tem implícita alguma arbitrariedade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Compartilho das suas dúvidas. Minha tendência é dizer que, sim, há casos  em que o "nosso" artigo definido masculino desempenha a função de  artigo definido neutro. Parece-me intuitivo observar - sobretudo por  comparação com o espanhol - que a categoria gramatical _gênero_,  totalmente pertinente em "*o* homem" ou mesmo "*o* sapato",  ausenta-se por inteiro de instâncias discursivas como "*o* que  penso", "*o* importante na vida" ou "*o* mais brevemente  possível". Então, por que os gramáticos não nos autorizam a dizer que o *"o"*  desses últimos casos é (ou desempenha a função de) um artigo neutro?  Será fato que não nos autorizam?
Click to expand...


----------



## Alexandra Rodríguez

Muchas Gracias Carfer....
Entonces me ayudó mucho tu sugerencia, ya que en este caso no se podría traducir 'por causa de':
_'Desde pequena  que me interesso por tudo o que respeita a Deus'_ 

pero quisiera una ayudita extra: _quanto ao de Deus_ ¿se podría utilizar también como para traducir _'desde pequeña fui muy curiosa por lo de Dios???_


----------



## Alexandra Rodríguez

Perdón!!
Olvidé en mi anterior post agradecer a los a todos los foristas que me ayudaron con esta duda!


----------



## Carfer

Alexandra Rodríguez said:


> pero quisiera una ayudita extra: _quanto ao de Deus_ ¿se podría utilizar también como para traducir _'desde pequeña fui muy curiosa por lo de Dios???_


 
Não, Alexandra. Pode dizer _'pelas coisas de Deus', 'pelo tema/assunto de Deus' 'por tudo o que respeita/diz respeito a Deus'_, por exemplo_._ Em português não é comum o uso de_ 'o'_ com o mesmo sentido de '_lo_' na frase espanhola.



okporip said:


> Carfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Não me sobra domínio de gramática para que possa afirmá-lo com segurança, mas me parece que esse "lo" é, sim, artigo - o tal do _artículo definido neutro_ do espanhol. Foi essa percepção, inclusive, que motivou meu post anterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O mesmo sucede comigo, sou um simples utilizador da língua que deixou o estudo da gramática quando deixou os bancos do liceu há quase meio século e que, por isso, não passa dum leigo - e dum leigo ignorante - mas que faz questão de perceber as coisas.
> A minha dificuldade em entender este '_lo_' como um artigo é que me parece que tem na realidade uma função pronominal. Julgo que está em vez de 'as _coisas de/o assunto/aquilo que respeita a'._ Sendo artigo, _'de su hermana'_ é então o nome, o objecto denotado? Parece-me um pouco estranho. Ou a substantivação abarca tudo, quero dizer, é o conjunto que é substantivado (_'lo de su hermana'_) e, nesse caso, por que havemos de considerar '_lo_' um artigo? Se tivesse de substituí-lo por uma simples palavra portuguesa que fizesse a mesma função (ou assim suponho), fá-lo-ia por '_aquilo_' ou '_isso_', ou seja, por pronomes. Não me custa a entender em frases como _'lo invisible'_ em que denota um adjectivo substantivado, mas nesta frase concreta parece-me um pouco retorcido. Note que não estou a dizer que não tenha razão, okporip. Estou apenas a pensar alto e a expressar as minhas dúvidas.
> E voltando ao neutro, espicaça-me a curiosidade saber por que haveria o espanhol de o ter mantido neste nicho especialíssimo quando desapareceu de todo o resto da língua? Mas talvez isto esteja fora do âmbito do forum, não?
Click to expand...


----------



## vf2000

GOODVIEW said:


> Acho que a VF se deixou contaminar pelo espanhol... Para mim essa frase não faz sentido em português.
> VF, liga a tecla SAP!


Se eu viajei na maionese assim como dizem, por favor, ignorem o POST, pois já não posso apagá-lo.
AXÉ


----------



## Alexandra Rodríguez

Não, Alexandra. Pode dizer _'pelas coisas de Deus', 'pelo tema/assunto  de Deus' 'por tudo o que respeita/diz respeito a Deus'_, por exemplo_._  Em português não é comum o uso de_ 'o'_ com o mesmo sentido de '_lo_'  na frase espanhola.
Carfer...eres muy amable.  y Sï...tienes razón....ese _lo_ vuelve loco aún a los hispanohablantes que no sabemos cómo explicarlo.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> A minha dificuldade em entender este '_lo_' como um artigo é que me parece que tem na realidade uma função pronominal.



Carfer,

Não pode ser que, ainda com função pronominal, esse "lo" siga sendo artigo?

Você certamente sabe que não foi do nada que tirei essa caracterização. Só lhe quero explicitar que fui conferir no que está mais ao alcance das minhas mãos, para não seguir numa desavisada teimosia. Na gramática "prática" e "para estrangeiros" de Sánchez, Martín & Matilla (Madrid: SGEL), um dos casos típicos de uso do chamado _artículo definido neutro _é a forma "_lo de_". Os exemplos apresentados são dois:

_*Lo de *Vicente es algo muy serio.
*Lo de* ayer es mejor que lo olvides.

_Além desses casos (a semelhança do primeiro com o "nosso" _lo de su hermana_ é evidente), minha experiência de ouvinte do espanhol permite listar:

_Vamos a *lo de* Marcelo _(à casa, ou mesmo ao bar, restaurante etc., de Marcelo)._
*Lo* nuestro siempre ha sido dificil _(diz uma mulher a um homem, referindo-se ao relacionamento entre ambos). 
_*Lo* suyo es la música _(equivalente a dizer que a pessoa em questão _dedica-se à música_ ou, com mais matizes subjetivos, que a música a fascina, que ela gosta verdadeiramente é da música). 

Os dois últimos exemplos mostram que a presença do "de" após o "lo" também se pode dar meramente como "ideia": _lo nuestro = *lo* "*de* nosotros"_; _lo suyo = *lo de* él (ella)_.

Acompanhando o que vai expresso na "gramática prática" a que recorro, eu diria que o nome, o objeto denotado, é, em todos esses casos, algo não especificado, mas que o emissor e o receptor da mensagem sabem do que se trata. Talvez, então, o uso do neutro explique-se por aí: o que não se especifica ainda que se conheça é capaz de remeter a nomes de ambos os gêneros, mas não tem gênero. Paira, eu diria, acima dos gêneros.


----------



## Alexandra Rodríguez

okporip said:


> Carfer,
> 
> Não pode ser que, ainda com função pronominal, esse "lo" siga sendo artigo?
> 
> Você certamente sabe que não foi do nada que tirei essa caracterização. Só lhe quero explicitar que fui conferir no que está mais ao alcance das minhas mãos, para não seguir numa desavisada teimosia. Na gramática "prática" e "para estrangeiros" de Sánchez, Martín & Matilla (Madrid: SGEL), um dos casos típicos de uso do chamado _artículo definido neutro _é a forma "_lo de_". Os exemplos apresentados são dois:
> 
> _*Lo de *Vicente es algo muy serio.
> *Lo de* ayer es mejor que lo olvides.
> 
> _Além desses casos (a semelhança do primeiro com o "nosso" _lo de su hermana_ é evidente), minha experiência de ouvinte do espanhol permite listar:
> 
> _Vamos a *lo de* Marcelo _(à casa, ou mesmo ao bar, restaurante etc., de Marcelo)._
> *Lo* nuestro siempre ha sido dificil _(diz uma mulher a um homem, referindo-se ao relacionamento entre ambos).
> _*Lo* suyo es la música _(equivalente a dizer que a pessoa em questão _dedica-se à música_ ou, com mais matizes subjetivos, que a música a fascina, que ela gosta verdadeiramente é da música).
> 
> Os dois últimos exemplos mostram que a presença do "de" após o "lo" também se pode dar meramente como "ideia": _lo nuestro = *lo* "*de* nosotros"_; _lo suyo = *lo de* él (ella)_.
> 
> Acompanhando o que vai expresso na "gramática prática" a que recorro, eu diria que o nome, o objeto denotado, é, em todos esses casos, algo não especificado, mas que o emissor e o receptor da mensagem sabem do que se trata. Talvez, então, o uso do neutro explique-se por aí: o que não se especifica ainda que se conheça é capaz de remeter a nomes de ambos os gêneros, mas não tem gênero. Paira, eu diria, acima dos gêneros.



Hola okporip...interesante tu explicación. Sin embargo, observé en esta última frase que escribiste: _o que não se especifica ainda que se conheça é capaz de..._ aquí ese 'o' se traduciría en español  'lo' Entonces...mi pregunta es...en resumen...se puede usar el artículo 'o' del portugués, que tradicionalmente nos lo enseñan con el significado de 'el', para traducir el 'lo' del español??
Por ejemplo, cómo traducirías al portugués los ejemplos que encontraste en español????_*Lo de *Vicente es algo muy serio.
*Lo de* ayer es mejor que lo olvides. _


----------



## okporip

Alexandra Rodríguez said:


> mi pregunta es...en resumen...se puede usar el artículo 'o' del portugués, que tradicionalmente nos lo enseñan con el significado de 'el', para traducir el 'lo' del español??



Seguro que sí, Alexandra. Si yo fuera tu profesor de portugués, inclusive, te diría, en un primer acercamiento al asunto, que el artículo 'o' del portugués puede equivaler ya al artículo 'el', ya al artículo 'lo'. 

Para abordar el importante problema... -> _Para abordar o importante problema..._
Lo importante es... -> _O importante é..._

El dicho popular... -> _O ditado popular..._
Lo que se dice popularmente... -> _O que se diz popularmente..._




> cómo traducirías al portugués los ejemplos que encontraste  en español????_*Lo de *Vicente  es algo muy serio.
> *Lo de* ayer es mejor que lo olvides. _


Depende del contexto. Si no me dan ningún contexto, 

_Esse assunto envolvendo o Vicente é muito sério._
_É melhor você esquecer o que aconteceu ontem._


----------



## Alexandra Rodríguez

okporip said:


> Seguro que sí, Alexandra. Si yo fuera tu profesor de portugués, inclusive, te diría, en un primer acercamiento al asunto, que el artículo 'o' del portugués puede equivaler ya al artículo 'el', ya al artículo 'lo'.
> 
> Para abordar el importante problema... -> _Para abordar o importante problema..._
> Lo importante es... -> _O importante é..._
> 
> El dicho popular... -> _O ditado popular..._
> Lo que se dice popularmente... -> _O que se diz popularmente..._
> 
> 
> Depende del contexto. Si no me dan ningún contexto,
> 
> _Esse assunto envolvendo o Vicente é muito sério._
> _É melhor você esquecer o que aconteceu ontem._




Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Dymn

Quais são os casos nos que não é possível traduzir "_lo_" por "_o_"? "_O_" pode aparecer perante "_que" _(_o que se diz..._), além de perante adjectivo (_o importante..._), mas não perante "_de_". Estou a esquecer-me dalguma outra situação?

Um uso que tenho visto muito no português europeu coloquial (talvez demasiado coloquial, mas em qualquer caso "_lo de_" também não é precisamente formal), é dizer "_a cena de_", por exemplo "_está preocupada pela cena da sua irmã_". Não sei se os portugueses que andam por cá podem me dizer se lhes soa natural.


----------



## Carfer

A mim soa-me bem (dentro de uma total informalidade, bem entendido). 'A cena' é outra maneira de dizer 'o problema', 'o que acontece(u)', 'essa coisa' ou qualquer outra expressão igualmente vaga que cubra um facto que os interlocutores sabem e não querem nomear expressamente ou não sabem exactamente qual é.
Quanto a não se poder usar antes de 'de', também não é bem assim. 'O facto de não me terem avisado, o de terem logo passado a vias de facto, o de...', é um exemplo, mas também é verdade que 'o' não tem aí a mesma função do 'lo de' espanhol que temos vindo a debater. A única coisa que me ocorre dizer é que não temos um 'o de' paralelo ao do espanhol. Temos sempre de o substituir por 'isso', 'essa coisa', 'o problema', etc. ou então refrasear. Fora deste caso específico não me ocorrem mais diferenças, salvo que o 'o' português pode corresponder, quer ao 'él', quer ao 'lo'.


----------



## Ari RT

Quanto à pergunta original, não, não temos uma fórmula geral que substitua o "lo"/ "lo de" espanhol. Cometemos a mesma imprecisão, como já foi abordado acima mais de uma vez, por meio de perífrases.
- O assunto disciplina em sala de aula está na moda.
- Ele foge das coisas de Deus.
- Isso de (usar o) cabelo vermelho já deu o que tinha que dar.
- O negócio do teclado faltando uma letra é fácil de resolver.
- Para saber qual delas usar (há muitas mais!) é preciso traduzir a ideia do texto espanhol, sem nos deixar capturar por_* isso de*_ tradução literal.

Já quanto à gramática, não tenho uma conclusão clara. As taxonomias divergem pouco entre as duas línguas, o que me atrapalha é que nós brasileiros nos preocupamos mais com os aspectos morfológicos, enquanto os espanhóis chegam mais depressa à semântica. Esse "lo" é determinante artigo com função sintática de determinante pronome substantivo. Como pronome substantivo, ele substitui um nome. 

- Lo suyo es defenderse.
-- Lo = determinante artigo com função de determinante pronome substantivo;
-- suyo = determinante pronome adjetivo, qualifica "suyo".
Entre os dois formam o sujeito, cujo núcleo é "lo". Notemos que "El suyo es defenderse" não funcionaria. "El" é determinante artigo, punto pelota. Pode até ser que haja um contexto em que se listem, por exemplo, medos de várias pessoas. O (medo) dele é de defender-se, o (medo) dela é de altura. Mas aí há um sujeito elíptico. Gramaticalmente outro caso.

O "de", quando aparece, introduz um determinante adjetivo, algo que qualifica / limita / esclarece o nome representado pelo "lo".
- Lo _*de ayer*_, olvídalo.

Não me ocorre forma de construir isso em Português, a não ser com pronomes demonstrativos:
- Isso de amanhã vai ser muito bom.
- Aquilo de romance entre nós não vai acontecer.

Com artigo nada me ocorre. Por mais que eu procure na mente, o artigo sempre funciona como determinante, nunca como nome/pronome. Artigo em Português não exerce função de substantivo.
Até consigo com artigos indefinidos:
- Um caiu, faltam mais dois.
Mas também aqui há um sujeito elíptico e um contexto, Um quê? Ministro, pagamento, edifício? O artigo continua sendo artigo, não virou sujeito.


----------



## Dymn

Agora pergunto-me se é possível em português usar "_o_" quando em castelhano se diz: "_el de_", para se referir a alguém. Por exemplo: "_el de la tienda de cómics_" = "_o da loja de banda desenhada_"? Em feminino também: "_a da loja de banda desenhada_"?


----------



## Carfer

Sem problema.


----------

